# Spreader Recommendations?



## Hoosier (Jun 12, 2018)

Looking to upgrade my spreader sometime between now and next Spring. Here's my criteria:
-Air-filled tires
-Edge guard
-Cover
-50 lb capacity size
-Adjustable or already tall handle (currently have a Sta-Green spreader from a big box store, and have to do the whole application hunched over since it's too short)

Would like to keep the price under $200 - only use a spreader probably 5 times a year.

There is a Brinley for about $180 ($135 with no edge guard) and a Titan for $115 that are the same style as the Earthway 2150 (is this one really worth $225?), but I don't think the Titan has an edge guard. Spyker P20 is around $200, but some reviews have mentioned uneven distribution favoring the left side.

Any thoughts on the above or other recommendations of ones to look at? While I'm sure there are some used commercial ones in this price range that are better than a new one in the $150-200 range, I'm looking for new, as I don't know if I have the time or patience to hunt down a used Lesco on craigslist, at garage sales, etc.

Thanks!


----------



## adgattoni (Oct 3, 2017)

I really can't think of anything that fits all of those attributes.

Scott's elite has most, but doesn't have a cover or pneumatic tires.
Earthway and Earthway-clone (i.e., the Titan) models don't come with a cover or an edge guard included, but they are available as add-on accessories.
Spyker P20 doesn't come with an edge guard included (add-on available).
Agrifab spreaders don't come with an edge guard included (not sure if separate add-on is available).

You could get a new lesco in the $400 range with all of these options, but that doesn't meet budget obviously.

I just found this one, but the handles look kinda flimsy to be honest.


----------



## NeVs (Aug 17, 2018)

Earthway come with side spread control. I think this is similar to edge guard.

I haven't had any issues with over spray when edging


----------



## TulsaFan (May 1, 2017)

I would buy used a used Andersons, Lesco, Spyker, but this might work for you?


----------



## jessehurlburt (Oct 18, 2017)

If anyone from the CT area is seeing this, I found this Earthway on Craigslist. No affiliation!
https://hartford.craigslist.org/grd/d/commercial-lawn-spreader/6683425139.html


----------



## Hoosier (Jun 12, 2018)

Thanks for the input... I'm definitely not opposed to buying an add-on edge guard/cover. Earthway is a consideration with the side spread control, but that one is at the top of the budget range, considering how much it'll be used.

The Titan for $112 on Amazon looks to be almost too good for the price, seeing as how the Lowe's one I have was only $30 cheaper.

May go the Brinly route (https://brinly.com/product/50-lb-push-spreader-deflector-p20-500bhdf/)... I know they make Spyker as well, so even though I'm sure the parts are cheaper quality, I'd have to think that the overall build is at least decent. So, seeing as how that one is $180 with the edge guard and the Earthway is about $50 more, anyone have opinions on if the Earthway is $50 better?


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

That Brinly is nice. It checks off a lot of boxes. The only downside I see is the limitations of a 50# hopper however in the same breath that can also be an advantage. 72# of Milo in my Earthway is HEAVY!!!


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

I had an old Scotts spreader. Now I have a large property to maintain I bought the Lesco. Lesco is extremely well made, sturdy, feels good and its heavy to push around! You have about 10K of lawn if I saw that correctly so if it were me I would check Facebook and craigslist and try to find a deal. If nothing comes up then I would go for the Scotts Elite. For $100 it seems to be a really good spreader. I really like my Lesco as it just makes me feel like Im doing something but the Scotts Elite would be my next choice for the money...


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

I would also add "sturdy metal rod" for opening and closing the hopper.


----------



## jimbeckel (May 27, 2018)

I bought an Echo RB 80 recently for $300, I know it is over your price point but meets most of your criteria. Echo corporate usually runs a sale in October for 20% off so that would put you in the $240 range, just my .02 cents on the matter


----------



## massgrass (Aug 17, 2017)

FWIW, I ordered the side deflector kit for the Brinly P20-500BH (link). It's part #1007520 and costs $26 + s/h when ordered directly from Brinly @ 877-728-8224. I'm guessing that the shipping is going to be expensive, but I'm willing to take one for the team as it were. I didn't really find much in the way of anyone selling it online, but apparently Parwest Turf Services (no experience with them) sells it for $30 + s/h.

If I've assumed correctly, this should work with the Brinly or Stryker branded P20-500BH, the old John Deere LP21785, and possibly the Titan 50SPREAD mcnerdd shared here. No idea on the Earthway 2150.

I'll try to post before and after pics after it arrives.


----------



## Hoosier (Jun 12, 2018)

I would definitely like to see pictures... when I called Brinly, they said the shipping would be about $15 for that part. I ordered the P20-500BHDF off Amazon for $181 on 10/9, which I'm regretting, as it is out of stock there so hasn't even shipped yet. Only have 1 more application to do this season, a week from Friday, so I'm guessing I won't have the new spreader yet, but would have if I just ordered the 500BH from Lowe's or the Titan on Amazon, then the deflector kit from Brinly separately.


----------



## massgrass (Aug 17, 2017)

Created a separate thread (Deflector kit for EarthWay 2150 clones) with pics of the install kit to hopefully avoid cluttering up your thread any further.


----------



## Hoosier (Jun 12, 2018)

@massgrass thanks for posting... cancelled my Amazon order and got the spreader without the deflector at Lowe's. Unfortunately, got the new spreader about 2 days after I did my last app of the year, so won't get to test it out until the spring. But, that will give me plenty of time to get the deflector ordered and installed.


----------



## Jwsjr (May 16, 2018)

dfw_pilot said:


> I would also add "sturdy metal rod" for opening and closing the hopper.


^^^^THIS^^^^^^. Have a $175 agri-fab that sits in garage looking for a new home while I push my new Lesco because of a flimsy metal rod on the agri-fab.


----------



## krusej23 (May 8, 2018)

Resurrecting this thread. What's the difference between the Brinly and Titan? I can't find anything but price online.


----------



## Hoosier (Jun 12, 2018)

Not sure of the difference, but I will say, if the Brinly I ended up with broke, I'd probably get the Titan (cheaper and probably the same, definitely better than the standard big box style) or Earthway (presumably slightly better, but who knows) as a replacement. Or maybe something with a different shape... I find that mine drops the prills somewhat inconsistently depending on how full it is, unless I open it at least half way - even for smaller prills, and then I have to speed walk behind it to not drop too much. Maybe I just need to clean it out, or have some more practice with it, but it seems to me that more of a funnel shape instead of basically a 5 gallon bucket with a hole in the bottom would work better.

I ended up getting it from Lowe's, and ordered the edge guard direct from Brinly, which you definitely want... When it's working well, it does throw much wider than the big box ones. Mine also came with a rain cover, which has come in handy a couple times, so recommend getting one that has that. I don't remember if the rain cover came with the spreader or if it came with the edge guard kit, apologies on that.


----------



## massgrass (Aug 17, 2017)

FWIW, the rain cover comes with the Brinly edge guard kit.


----------

